# I feel like a dork but ever since I broke my collarbone I wear a



## Dr. Tweedbucket (Aug 27, 2010)

moto cross style flak jacket (shoulder and rib protector. I never see anyone else wearing this stuff, but it sure can eliminate some broken ribs and shoulders.  I also wear knee pads. So really the only thing at risk is my arms and wrists. 

I wonder if I should just get a 16th century stainless steel suit of armor and be done with it? :???:

Anyone else here go to the extreme in wearing protective gear?


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

what do you ride? but really it doesnt matter, as long as you are comfortable and having fun it is all good.


----------



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)

bah....wear whatever gives you confidence...you the one that suppose to enjoy it...be protected, have fun....ride hard...


----------



## Evan55 (Jul 23, 2009)

what flak jacket do you wear? ive been looking for some good rib protection


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2011)

Who cares what other people think? Do what you have to do.


----------



## norwish (Feb 22, 2010)

You'll probably need it the one time you don't take it.
At least that's been my experience with any safety gear.


----------



## lov2bike01 (May 21, 2011)

Yea - Who cares what people think.... You are riding - cool. Personally I found too much protection made me feel too over loaded without control, I think it is all about how you can max on your ride, not the look.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

I wish i wore mine on my last ride. Never wore it yet on my MTB , but will next time i ride downhill. Last ride i clipped a tree, my shoulder still hurts like hell. I have broke both clavicals 2x , have 7 seperations and one surgery on my rt shoulder and a level 2 sep on my Rt (waiting for the blowout on it)

WEAR WHAT YOU HAVE TO 

Mine were all roadracing sportbikes and motocross


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

Padded shorts(661 Bombers), gloves and a helmet. That's about it.


----------



## 98 special (Apr 10, 2011)

I wear a wrist brace after 4 months in a cast and 4 pins,beets the crap out of having my wrist froze.If it makes you feel better,more power to ya.


----------



## habsfan (Jun 10, 2011)

hell, i'm still out with a broken collarbone and concussion, but on my first few rides back, i'll be wearing my lacrosse shoulder pads. don't care what i look like or what anyone thinks, its for my mindsake.


----------



## Dr. Tweedbucket (Aug 27, 2010)

Evan55 said:


> what flak jacket do you wear? ive been looking for some good rib protection


Had I been using it when I crashed, I probably wouldn't have broken anything.
I can't think of the specific brand for some reason, but it's like those MotoX Fox protectors ... or it looks a lot like that.

Well, thanks for all the comments, I guess I won't worry too much. I just noticed a lot of the other bikers have the shorts and fancy jerseys and what not.... pretty much the latest in MB fashion I suppose. I'm not crazy about poison ivy, so I like to wear long pants too.


----------



## nikojan (Jun 18, 2011)

this under a t shirt and rugby shorts and I'm good to go.


----------



## manual63 (Nov 5, 2006)

There is no way to protect yourself 100 percent from a fall.....but learning how to fall can help greatly in protecting yourself....especially collarbones and upper body.

Learn to tuck and roll, make sure you can clip out super fast and easy too. Even if you can't, you can still tuck and roll with the bike.

Armor is important for some types of riding......but for XC riding that doesn't have gnarly downhill and such.....I would shy away from it. It will just make you hot and uncomfortable and well....could injure you by heat exhaustion or stroke. So be careful. Wear it for the crazy stuff.......but be well ventilated for the type of riding where you have to work hard in the heat.

Don't put your arm out to catch yourself, tuck your head and shoulder down and roll with it.......that will reduce collarbone injuries more than armor.....and armor isn't a guarantee, it just slightly reduces the chances of getting injured.


----------



## masterofnone (Jun 21, 2009)

Lately it seems the armor look is uncool, but those who know wish they were wearing them when the s#%t hit the fan. I replaced my old setup with a new rockgardn chest protector with a cool removable bladder on the back to fill with h2o or whatever. I don't care what it looks like as long as I can bounce off trees all day and still go to work on monday


----------



## curtboroff (Sep 21, 2010)

I found a job with accident pay. Got 7 weeks payed while off healing from a broken clavicle to start this summer.


----------



## Coreski (Aug 4, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the accident :O, I'd wear what ever would leave you comfortable enough to ride but also as safe as possible, Since I'm getting into dirt jumping now I may pick up some additional gear


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

Just don't let it encourage you todo stupid stuff!


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

I crashed and broke 4 ribs and shattered my clavicle. This despite wearing a full face helmet, arm and leg armor. What happened? I hit my head first, and the helmet skipped off the rock that I hit. I hit my elbows next, and the plastic armor just slid of the hard pack. When my shoulder hit, it stuck to the ground like a flip flop would to hot asphalt on a 120 degree day. All the force went up my shoulder and exploded my clavicle, while taking four ribs with it. 

Yeah, flak jackets can save you from a world of pain.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Dr. Tweedbucket said:


> moto cross style flak jacket (shoulder and rib protector. I never see anyone else wearing this stuff, but it sure can eliminate some broken ribs and shoulders.  I also wear knee pads. So really the only thing at risk is my arms and wrists.
> 
> I wonder if I should just get a 16th century stainless steel suit of armor and be done with it? :???:
> 
> ...


Ok, here's the thing. Only you feel like a dork when you wear your protective gears, no one else would pay that kind of attention to what you wear. The people who's most likely to make fun or rude comments to you would most likely be a dork or A-holes in that case why do you care. The only person you should care the most is you protecting yourself, 'eff everyone else who tells you that you are over dressed, they are not paying your medical bills.


----------



## _alain_ (May 25, 2010)

I broke my shoulder and ripped my rotator cuff whilst wearing a full body jacket (661 pro),
it took me 7 months to get back on the bike and now i only wear a Leatt brace and knee pads. 
Not because i'm following the fashion but because i already broke my neck once and can't risk breaking it again.

But everyone wears what he/she wants, i'ts your life.


----------



## Nickbm3 (Nov 10, 2010)

I feel like the OP. Ive been back riding since 6 weeks after shattering my collarbone, and I have NO intention of doing it again. I am taking it easy in rougher sections and more technical areas/loose corners, at least until the plate comes out. I think proper shoulder protection would give me more confidence to ride like i used to, not necessarily try new stupid things! lol

Like the other guys said, anyone that would make fun of you for wearing the armor are not paying your medical bills OR have never been through the break/surgery/recovery/rehabilitation process.

Im new to all the armor stuff, can someone explain what types provide more protection for the collarbone/shoulder area? I really have no idea what to look for. Thanks!


----------



## Dr. Tweedbucket (Aug 27, 2010)

Nickbm3 said:


> I feel like the OP. Ive been back riding since 6 weeks after shattering my collarbone, and I have NO intention of doing it again. I am taking it easy in rougher sections and more technical areas/loose corners, at least until the plate comes out. I think proper shoulder protection would give me more confidence to ride like i used to, not necessarily try new stupid things! lol
> 
> Like the other guys said, anyone that would make fun of you for wearing the armor are not paying your medical bills OR have never been through the break/surgery/recovery/rehabilitation process.
> 
> Im new to all the armor stuff, can someone explain what types provide more protection for the collarbone/shoulder area? I really have no idea what to look for. Thanks!


I'll take a picture of what I'm wearing and that will give you an idea.

They are going to take the plate OUT of your shoulder after it's healed up? Wow! I don't know if I could handle another surgery. Here is mine>










My shoulder is still pretty much numb after all that, the feeling never came back 100%. I bet if they cut those nerves again, it will be worse.


----------



## Nickbm3 (Nov 10, 2010)

Luckily my surgery didnt really bother me, the area around the incision is slightly numb still (8 weeks after surgery) but its getting better all the time. The surgeon is a MTB'er and recommends removing it after a year since i plan to ride still... reason being that with the plate in, the bone cant flex and will break easier at either edge of the plate (near the joints, NOT good), even from normal tumbles off the bike. After the removal surgery, he said ill just need to keep riding to smooth ground for 4 weeks to let the screw holes heal up... no muscle loss or anything since I wont have to keep the arm immobilized.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

Nickbm3 said:


> Luckily my surgery didnt really bother me, the area around the incision is slightly numb still (8 weeks after surgery) but its getting better all the time. The surgeon is a MTB'er and recommends removing it after a year since i plan to ride still... reason being that with the plate in, the bone cant flex and will break easier at either edge of the plate (near the joints, NOT good), even from normal tumbles off the bike. After the removal surgery, he said ill just need to keep riding to smooth ground for 4 weeks to let the screw holes heal up... no muscle loss or anything since I wont have to keep the arm immobilized.


Shoot. I may need a second opinion on mine. The doctor said to leave it in


----------



## Nickbm3 (Nov 10, 2010)

couldnt hurt! maybe your doc isn't familiar with mtb'ing and how common it is to take a tumble.


----------



## dadstoy (Feb 18, 2010)

My wife raises her evil eyebrow at me when I mention how much the protection can cost,...so HER opinion is to just wrap and duck tape myself with massive amounts of Bubble Wrap


----------



## ducatisteve (Mar 9, 2010)

Are you the same Tweed from TGP? If so, the armor should keep you in top playing condition much better!


----------



## Mr. D (Jun 1, 2008)

I have learned to walk tougher sections for me and let others ride it if they choose. I also have knee pads that are comfortable to wear all day. I just bought some elbow forearm pads that I am getting used to wearing. I ride mostly x country trails but every now and then I ride some rougher trails.


----------



## knoob (Mar 17, 2010)

Just remind her how much you lose per day out of work.so.....I was out of work for 12 weeks thats 480 hrs,plus any possible OT. I think that would be a well spent couple hundred bucks.just sayin


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

dadstoy said:


> My wife raises her evil eyebrow at me when I mention how much the protection can cost,...so HER opinion is to just wrap and duck tape myself with massive amounts of Bubble Wrap


Hey, how much is your life insurance policy worth? I hear a spouse gets triple the benefits if it's an accident.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm always geared up for battle. If I'm not trying to push my limits on my ride, I don't feel satisfied. If I don't attempt something someone else easily clears, I don't feel like a proper Y chromosome carrier.

Knee Pads - always. Race Face Flank
Elbow guards - always, in one form or another. Race Face Rally FR or 661 Evo Pressure Suit long sleeve
Chest and Shoulder pads - on any relatively cool ride, 90F or less. 661 Evo pressure suit or 661 subgear short sleeve
Full face - always, except for high alt 50 miler XC rides, quick rides to the store on the road, and night rides with a helmet light. Urge Down-o-matic; Fox Flux for the exceptions
Gloves, Socks, shoes with somewhat higher ankle protection - always. Race Face Atlas gloves (Fox Unabomber next), NLZwear socks, and 5.10 Karver
Wrist brace - they don't work with my race face elbow/forearm pads (forearm pad extends too far), but always with the 661 evo LS pressure suit. EVS
Goggles - with full face. They have photochromatic lenses for good low light performance. Zeal Detonator PPX
Sunglasses - with XC helm. Have yellow lenses for low light. Oakley Half Jacket

Protective gear is cheaper than hospital bills, insurance, and preferable over weeks, months, years, of having pain from a broken bone or whatever. The body armor makes me suffer on hot summer SoCal days, but everything else is bearable.

I was actually thinking about getting a roost guard, since my low profile body armor overheats me too much on climbs.

Many crashes and only a bruised rib, twisted ankle, and a scraped palm. Never felt like a dork. More like a ninja. Got called a special agent last weekend.


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Aug 3, 2011)

I say, if you feel more comfy and, as a result better enjoy your ride because you know you're better protected...wear the vest!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ThumperGary (Oct 3, 2010)

We just have XC trails around here so no flak jacket required with the mtn bike. I do have one from riding motorcycles though and most of the time I was the only person that wore one when we went riding. I felt safer with it on and it saved me a few times from some offroad crashes. 

When mtn biking I always wear knee guards. I have my wife wearing them and my buddy does too. The last time he didn't have them on he crashed and now is healing up from stitches in his knee. 

I was the only person to wear knee guards at a race I did last Sunday. After the race I got lots of questions on why I wear them but after talking with some folks while they are showing me their knee scars, I'm still OK with my decision to always have them on. A few folks at the race admitted they would really like to be wearing them but I guess it isn't cool. Do what you have to that will give you the confidence to ride. Without that confidence it can get you hurt. Also I like the advice of learning how to crash. A fall on the side of a shoulder with or without a flak jacket can still cause breaks from the impact. And a shot to the ribs with a flak jacket on can still cause a couple of month's worth of pain. Trust me.  Tuck n roll............


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Saw someone on Mammoth today doing upper Shock Treatment get a broken rib just ahead of me. Had a medic friend with me and was checking for punctured lungs and stuff. His friends came back about 10 minutes later to pick him up and he still couldn't even stand without keeling over. Made me think that my chest protection was lacking.

I also faceplanted and my full face's chin guard took a big hit. Happened when I saw a fairly nice shaped rock off the side of the trail on a really easy trail, Over the Top, swerved over to hit it and get some air, but there was deep loose pumice/sand leading up to it and my rear tire missed it and I landed back on the trail awkwardly.

Only injury today was pride. Had some chafing from knee pads/shorts on my quads just above my knee too, and a chainring bite on the back of my calf. I have the most fun riding in the zone where it's just challenging enough. If I'm not crashing, I'm not trying hard enough.


----------



## Rucker61 (Jul 21, 2006)

Face it, Tweed, you are a dork, unless you wear the same gear on stage. . I don't normally wear protective gear unless I'm downhilling, but I will likely wear a light chest protector with knee and elbow guards on our upcoming Moab trip.


----------



## henry9419 (Nov 18, 2010)

norwish said:


> You'll probably need it the one time you don't take it.
> At least that's been my experience with any safety gear.


i learn that time and time again the hard way

and on track (haha) but my dad has a 661 pressure suit and ive used it once or twice while riding and i find that it doesnt really restrict my movement all that much but in terms of preventing broken bones i dont think it will help much, though i never really crashed in it too hard


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

With all my protection gear, I usually forget all my crashes. It's only when I wonder how many times I crash, I become shocked. I crashed at least 4 times, riding at Mammoth, last weekend. One was a particularly nasty faceplant, where I saw a small rock sticking out off the side of the singletrack, tried to hit it for some air, found out it was all loose deep sandy pumice leading up to it, front tire hit, back tire didn't and I was aiming to get back on the trail and my body went but the bike went another way. Got it recorded too... just need to find it.


----------



## carspidey (Aug 1, 2011)

I ride dh and always, always wear body armor. 661 upper body armor. Knee shin guards and gloves. I've fallen a few times and can't thank enough myself for wearing the armor. It probably it is not full proof but has helped so far. 

Wear what you have to to be comfortable on the trail. 

A xc rider that I know just ate it real ba on a known trail to him. Cracked two ribs and had a concussion and a good trip to the er. He called me a p s y for wearing all my armor. I told him that when I fall I just get back on my bike and keep riding but he has to get a ride to the er when he takes a fall.


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

carspidey said:


> I ride dh and always, always wear body armor. 661 upper body armor. Knee shin guards and gloves. I've fallen a few times and can't thank enough myself for wearing the armor. It probably it is not full proof but has helped so far.
> 
> Wear what you have to to be comfortable on the trail.
> 
> A xc rider that I know just ate it real ba on a known trail to him. Cracked two ribs and had a concussion and a good trip to the er. He called me a p s y for wearing all my armor. I told him that when I fall I just get back on my bike and keep riding but he has to get a ride to the er when he takes a fall.


I don't disagree the armor prevents the smaller stuff from adding up(and some larger things also), but concussions aren't prevented by bicycle helmets and fractured ribs will happen with upper body armor.


----------



## STT GUY (May 19, 2009)

Long time moto rider (MX and Road racing) and MTBer as well. Collarbone fractures are not something that is going to be prevented by what you are wearing. This is typically an injury that is cause by compression due to impact and the collarbone is the weak link. If wearing a full face helmet sometimed the chin bar will "punch" a one to three inch pc out of the middle of the bone resulting in a double fracture.

To the guy in #40 who says helmets do not prevent concussions.. could you please explain why?


----------



## carspidey (Aug 1, 2011)

Full face helmets do prevent major damage to the head. I'm proof of that. Itook a big fall a few weeks ago and hit my left side of the head really bad. If it wasn't for the helmet I would have ened up in the er with a big contusion. 

Body armor does absorb a great amount o the hit so a hit with it lessens the gravity of the fall.


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

STT GUY said:


> Long time moto rider (MX and Road racing) and MTBer as well. Collarbone fractures are not something that is going to be prevented by what you are wearing. This is typically an injury that is cause by compression due to impact and the collarbone is the weak link. If wearing a full face helmet sometimed the chin bar will "punch" a one to three inch pc out of the middle of the bone resulting in a double fracture.
> 
> To the guy in #40 who says helmets do not prevent concussions.. could you please explain why?


Concussions are usually the result of the brain rotating or quickly accelerating inside the skull. The standard bicycle helmet will dampen _some_ impact, but it's not great compared to a moto helmet which offers better dampening since it contains more padding, but it's shape and bulk can result in increase risk of neck injury...


----------



## chefshope (Sep 19, 2010)

*with the rest*

I have taken some spills that even a year later I still feel from time to time. If I had protective gear on (other than just a XC helmet) I am 100% positive things would've been a lot different. I am getting into more aggressive stuff each time I go out so I am also researching what gear to purchase. I don't care if folks think I look silly with all of the gear on I just want to enjoy the trails.


----------



## STT GUY (May 19, 2009)

electrik said:


> Concussions are usually the result of the brain rotating or quickly accelerating inside the skull. The standard bicycle helmet will dampen _some_ impact, but it's not great compared to a moto helmet which offers better dampening since it contains more padding, but it's shape and bulk can result in increase risk of neck injury...


Ok.... I thought you said that standard hemets do not provide any protection against concussions but this was not the case.

There are only two parts to a helmet that offer protection, the "padding" is for fit and comfort and does not offer any noteworthy protective function per se.

The conventional helmet has two protective components: a thin, hard, outer shell typically made from polycarbonate plastic, carbon fiiber, fiberglass, or Kevlar and a soft, thick, inner liner nearly always made of expanded polystyrene (EPS) or polypropylene foam. The purpose of the hard outer shell is:

To prevent penetration of the helmet by an object that might otherwise puncture or damage the skull

To provide structure to the inner liner so it does not disintegrate upon abrasive contact with pavement/dirt/rocks This is important because the foams (EPS) used have very little resistance to penetration and abrasion.. think cheap beer cooler from the 7-11 store.

The purpose of the foam liner is to crush during an impact, thereby increasing the distance and period of time over which the head stops and reducing its deceleration. This decreases the G forces the brain is subjected to which of course reduces th chance of injury to the brain.

Every helmet design is a compromise. There is an old saying. "I can tell you what helmet is the best one to wear if you can tell me exactly how you are going to crash."

Also, Leatt neck braces provide a world of protection from neck injuries when wearing full face helmets.


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

STT GUY said:


> Ok.... I thought you said that standard hemets do not provide any protection against concussions but this was not the case.
> ...
> The purpose of the foam liner is to crush during an impact, thereby increasing the distance and period of time over which the head stops and reducing its deceleration. This decreases the G forces the brain is subjected to which of course reduces th chance of injury to the brain.
> 
> ...


Yeah, the comment was about EPS foam - it isn't the best performing material as far as "crumple zones" go - so people still will end up with concussions - albeit not as severe as ones if they were wearing nothing. I've also heard that if there is a rotational component to your crash(the head rotates or neck hyper-extends), the brain damage/concussion is worse than if it was straight on.

I second getting a leatt style brace if you're wearing a full-face, even if it's just to prevent whiplash.


----------

